# The Seven Isles



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2002)

Elverond stood on the black, jutting rock the youths had named the Drop. He looked out sadly across the ocean and into the midnight sky. "So strange," he reflected softly. "The bringer of life for so long could very well spell death for my people. Although it may be too late, now the elders are convinced that something, anything, must be done." The chill wind of near-forgotten winter raced across the sea, penetrated his robes, and chilled the elf's blood. He ignored the cold.

Letting a small sigh escape his pursed lips, the elf adjusted his collar and paced along the rock, thinking of names. "Syrith, surely he must go. He's strong, tough, quick, and capable. And William...he thinks he hides his powers, but I know." Smiling, he continued. "And Ashmore. A bright, quick youth who's skills may come in handy, as long as Syrith keeps him out of trouble."

"Hmm, finally, they may need a healer. The only real priest is myself. And I am needed to lead this island...perhaps the gnome, Violet. Perhaps I could get her out of my hair for a while. She shouldn't be too dangerous...yes, four should venture off the island."

Standing at the precipice of the Drop, Elverond gazed downward at the harrowing reminder of the upcoming troubles. 

Kneeling at the edge, Elverond performed the Sign of God and issued a prayer, asking for wisdom to guide the people of Peruvia in the coming days...

And so begins the Quest of the Seven Isles...


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2002)

*Introduction: Characters*

Characters: 

Ashmore Quickfoot: His mother died in childbirth, and Ash grew up in constant conflict with his strict father. However, his father was killed during a storm of unusual magnitude while at sea, and Ash pursued an education under Elverond, Peruvia's Priest of God. Never believing in the doctrines he rehearsed, Ash nonetheless weaseled an excellent education from the priest. From the few books, Ash acquired wanderlust and thirst for adventure. Now, Ash toys with the idea of leaving the island, but reality constrains him. He needs a catalyst...

Syrith Twoblade: Ash's childhood friend, Syrith, or "Syr" for short, is a responsible fisherman. He has matured faster than Ash, and serves as a counter to Ash's crazy schemes. He is loyal and forthright, and deadly with his twin axes.

Violet Woodsong: On self-imposed exile, Violet, a shipwrecked gnome with amnesia lives away from the community in the forests of the island. She rejects the religion of God, and yearns to return Peruvia to its natural, pure roots. Violet despises the elven priest Elverond. Knowing his irreverent nature, Ash constantly speaks against the gnome, realizing that if the religious community acts against Violet, it won't act against him.

William Clay: William, or Bill, is quiet and reserved, and is another childhood friend of Ash and Syr. He is training as a herbalist, and has recently discovered sorcerous powers. He has neglected to share his revelation with his friends.


----------

